# Intense M6 Pulvern



## MHDH (12. April 2012)

hallo intense rider 
ich habe mir überlegt mein intense pulvern zu lassen... gibt es dinge, die ich beachten sollte? und wo kann man es gut pulvern lassen? 
Schon im Vorraus danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Ale_Schmi (15. April 2012)

Alle Lager ausbauen, dementsprechend alles zerlegen. 
Beachten, dass alle Lagersitze abgeklebt sind (wofÃ¼r aber der Pulverbetrieb zustÃ¤ndig ist). Dementsprechend am besten eine Firma auswÃ¤heln, die Ahnung vom Pulvern haben.

Empfehlen kann ich dir Brandes und Speckesser. Dauert ca. 3-5 Wochen, da sie den Rahmen immer nur Montags zum Abbeizen schicken. Haben eine gute QualitÃ¤t und wissen, was sie machen. Kostet ca. 168â¬ (jedenfalls bei mir).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny-Ass (18. April 2012)

Sprich doch hierzu mal downhoehl hier aus Forum an, der hat sein weißes M6 schwarz pulvern lassen.


----------



## MHDH (18. April 2012)

werd ich mal machen 
im grunde wollte ich das jetzt bei zonenschein machen lassen, da die sich da vermutlich gut mit den bikes auskennen und preislich auch voll in ordnung sind. aber die können/wollen mir keine farbproben schicken 
mfg


----------



## Bimpi (20. April 2012)

Würde dir empfhelen die Lager drin zu lassen.So sind die Lagersitze geschützt .Danach baust die alten aus und haust neue rein.So hab ich es gemacht.


----------



## MHDH (23. April 2012)

hmmm macht sinn aber die sind relativ neu...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. April 2012)

hab sie damals bei meinem v10.1 ausgebaut und das teil zu brandes und speckesser gebracht/geschickt..
arbeit war gut...


----------



## Globalplayer (1. Mai 2012)

Bimpi schrieb:


> Würde dir empfhelen die Lager drin zu lassen.So sind die Lagersitze geschützt .Danach baust die alten aus und haust neue rein.So hab ich es gemacht.




Und was passiert mit dem Fett in den alten Lagern, wenn der Rahmen in den Ofen kommt?


----------



## psy6000 (27. Juni 2012)

ich hab vor "kurzem" auch einen Rahmen pulvern lassen und kann dir eigentlich nur empfehlen alles aus zu bauen und anschließend nach zu arbeiten. Es besteht immer die gefahr, dass das aufgebackene pulver beim ausschlagen der lager oder rausdrehen der schrauben abplatzt.

außer natürlich der betrieb hat erfahrung und weiß was man abkleben kann und was nicht.

im übrigen habe ich meinen mit gafferband abgeklebt, schmilzt zwar aber das gewebe bleibt erhalten und ich hatte auch kein pulver an dieser stelle

Der typ wo ich es machen lassen habe pulvert eigentlich harley davidson rahmen aber meinen fahrrad rahmen hat er zu dünn beschichtet, hab bereits die ersten lackplatzer....


----------

